
HN:  If you're running an HN/Hacker meetup, can you update your info? - iamelgringo
https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AmQExXr67OcTdDBZZl93MXZwaE4tWlQwTENVMnVQalE&hl=en#gid=0
======
iamelgringo
Hackers and Founders Silicon Valley is going to be graduating from just using
Meetup.com, to setting up it's own website. One of the first things that we
want to do is maintain a public repository of all the Hacker News and Hackers
and Founders Meetups around the globe. We are using the above Google doc as a
starting point.

FYI: We're also going to be setting up a Google group of HN meetup organizers,
so the connectors can connect. "The value of a network is proportional to the
number of nodes in the network^2" also works in meat space. So, we want to
connect all these different nodes.

So, if you're a member of a local HN meetup, or if you are interested in
starting an HN/HF meetup, feel free to list is here. We'll be posting a link
on HN as soon as we get the site up and running.

------
mindcrime
The info for RTP Hackers & Founders is up to date.

